# ¿Software para operacion de fasores?



## elwebeador (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola amigos foreros queria preguntar por algun software o calculadora que permita operar con fasores y complejos y permita relizar operacion largas que incluyan + - * / etc el curso de lineas de tx me exige bastante eso y no encontre mucho en google solo un software en java que no funciona bien:

http://146.83.6.25/software/calculadora2/index.html

Mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 29, 2007)

hola, yo utilizo Maple, es un soft de matemática. Lo uso para realizar ese tipo de operaciones, incluso resuelve matrices con datos en complejos lo cual es bastante cómodo.

Saludos, espero te sea útil


----------



## elwebeador (Nov 29, 2007)

Gracias por el dato mnicolau pero les comento que encontre la calculadora compleja cj45 de la firma vaxa y la verdad que opera a las mil maravillas con complejos, hace toditito y es exclusiva para complejos, espero que a alguien mas le sea util

Saludos


----------



## mobmaster (Feb 12, 2010)

amigo donde la encontrastes¿?............


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 12, 2010)

*mobmaster*: Si te fijas es un poco viejo el mensaje.. Yo por lo menos al día de hoy, la calculadora más completa que conozco, y de bajo precio es la *Calculadora Casio FX570ES*.

Bajate el manual de internet y fijate todas las funciones que tiene .. labura con complejos, y además viene con display matemático (La ES, la MS es display común).
Y la 991 es lo mismo (En su versión ES y MS), sólo que incluye un panel solar.

Después tenés las gráficas, ya es otro tema ... pero por lo menos en argentina el modelo que te digo sale $100.

Saludos!


----------

